# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Somatropin, Jintropin vs. Hyge-tropin

## Money

I have had successful cycles in the past with Testosterone , Deca Durobolin and D-Bol. Also, with Testosterone, Tren and D-Bol.
Usually, I will do a cycle about every 6 months. Now, I would like to try HGH.
What is the difference and/or what is better and why is it better between Somatropin, Jintropin vs. Hyge-tropin?
From what I can see myself, Jintropin is better than Somatropin. Where does Hyge-tropin come into the picture?
Also, what if I wanted to do my regular Testosterone, Tren and D-Bol cycle with HGH? Good idea and if so, why or why not? What about me starting HGH for a few months at 2iu/day and after a few months jacking it up to 4iu/day along with the Testosterone, Tren and D-Bol cycle?
Am I not supposed to be using the word Hyge-tropin for some reason? I haven't been here for a very long time and when I put this word in, it seems to blank off the screen.

----------

